

Clinton’s encryption remark makes Silicon Valley nervous - BillShakespeare
http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/clinton-encryption-comments-silicon-valley/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialm&utm_campaign=dlvr.it

======
MrZongle2
"Privacy for me but not for thee," says the former Secretary of State who used
a private (rather than government) mail server for correspondence, possibly in
violation of the law.

